# What would you do



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok look i am really wierd. But i want to ask if you were a chicken what would you be what would your name be and would you like a run a pen or a yard? I would be a cinnamon queen named spice and i would live in a yard.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok look i am really wierd. But i want to ask if you were a chicken what would you be what would your name be and would you like a run a pen or a yard? I would be a cinnamon queen named spice and i would live in a yard.


Also what wold your breed be


----------

